# 2001 Nissan Sentra Drum Brakes Shoes



## trh82 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi
I have a 2001 Nissan Sentra 1.8L whose drum brake shoe on the LHS broke? 
But the shoe on the rhs is in one piece. 
I am curious on why this would happen any ideas?
If the drum was not round would it cause something like this to happen?










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5860241965/in/photostream


----------



## DirtySpec0000000009 (Jul 6, 2011)

You can get a conversion kit so you can attack disks?? was better and looks the part ^^


----------



## DirtySpec0000000009 (Jul 6, 2011)

QG18DE In stock: 1.8/gxe conversion Drums to Discs Brackets - B15U.com - Nissan Sentra Forum


----------

